# TurnTex cactus pen



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

crystal clear, black inside - Jr. Gentlemen's pen in rhodium


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Great looking pen! That one sure turned out nice! Love your photo and especially the backdrop! Would you consider letting me put this photo in my photo gallery on my website, with attribution, of course.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Shawn you did good!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice
I need to try one of them blanks some day, sure make a fine pen


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

of course Curtis. I will send you the full size. 

Can you hide my flaws before you post it?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Shawn...awesome looking pen! How does that material turn? Very, very nice looking. gb


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

well, I could write a book on what NOT to do 

Curtis was very helpful in my endeavor. I have 2 other Elegant Sierras out of cactus that I need to take photos of as soon as the 2nd one gets finished. 

I may spring for the shipping and send them to Curtis for him to photograph them.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! Very noce. I want to turn one. LL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

You know Shawn..... You didn't get me anything for Christmas last year.....and I really admire these cactus pens .......... (hint, hint)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> You know Shawn..... You didn't get me anything for Christmas last year.....and I really admire these cactus pens .......... (hint, hint)


LOL.. Be keerful, Shawn...our beloved Trod can be an expensive buddy to have...:biggrin:... (j/k of course..and,, gotta thank you Troddy for fixin' up my band saw..never woulda found that problem)

Really nice lookin' cactus.. Guess I'm gonna have to do a little bidness with 'The Man'... The kids gave me a bunch of blanks for Christmas and among them were a couple of 'Coffee Bean' blanks.. Cut and drilled one of them last night..and they REALLY are coffee beans.. Wonderful aroma, especially while drilling.. Oughta be fun to turn.. Results will follow if all goes well.. The boogers cost more than I'd spend for blanks, but Jay can affort it...LOL....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if he's that expensive - you can have him. 

:slimer:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> if he's that expensive - you can have him.
> 
> :slimer:


LOL. Well, he is kind of a 'high maintenance' friend to have...but when the chips are down...Trod is always there...:biggrin:


----------

